# Naruto Shippuden fillers are (finally!) over



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2016)

So even after the NS manga ended the NS anime had a massive 24 episode long (almost 6 months) filler arc. March the third marks the return of cannon. To my knowledge no fansub group still does Naruto. Oh well, when the anime finishes I will shamelessly take advantage of Crunchyroll's two week free trial 

Source
http://www.animefillerlist.com/shows/naruto-shippuden


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 26, 2016)

No they aren't now we have to suffer the Itachi arc.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 26, 2016)

The entire show is either garbage or filler. The story and characters aren't worth a damn.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> No they aren't now we have to suffer the Itachi arc.


I can't tell if your saying the Itachi arc is filler or just shit cannon.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Feb 26, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> I can't tell if your saying the Itachi arc is filler or just shit cannon.


Both


----------



## funnystory (Feb 26, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> The entire show is either garbage or filler. The story and characters aren't worth a damn.



Im an anime fan kind of,never got around to watching naruto though since its way too long and seems like its geared towards kids. I like my animes in the 25-60 episode range


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Im an anime fan kind of,never got around to watching naruto though since its way too long and seems like its geared towards kids. I like my animes in the 25-60 episode range


All the good animes I've watched have been fairly short. Rather, the ones *I* found good were fairly short.


How many episodes are there of Naruto Shippuden are there so far?


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 26, 2016)

leafeon34 said:


> So even after the NS manga ended the NS anime had a massive 24 episode long (almost 6 months) filler arc. March the third marks the return of cannon. To my knowledge no fansub group still does Naruto...



To my knowledge 2 fansub groups still do Naruto:
- Horriblesubs (480p MKV / 720p MKV / 1080p MKV) (English subs)
- Youshikibi (720p ???) (??? subs)


----------



## Justin20020 (Feb 26, 2016)

After itachi arc, kaguya arc is coming guys :/


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2016)

Justin20020 said:


> After itachi arc, kaguya arc is coming guys :/


endless filler


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 26, 2016)

At least they stopped before the shit got too wild. Hi One Piece.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 26, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> All the good animes I've watched have been fairly short. Rather, the ones *I* found good were fairly short.
> 
> How many episodes are there of Naruto Shippuden are there so far?


450 aired this week (or Season 20 Episode 26 and 2 episodes to go for this season) (according to Sonarr NZB leech script)

And i still haven't figured it out if it's Naruto Shippuuden or Naruto Shippuden


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> 450 aired this week (or Season 20 Episode 26 and 2 episodes to go for this season) (according to Sonarr NZB leech script)
> 
> And i still haven't figured it ou if it's Naruto Shippuuden or Naruto Shippuden


Oh my god. I could never watch an anime that long.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 26, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Oh my god. I could never watch an anime that long.


Well i still do, watched all original Naruto's and all Shippuden ones as all movies and side shows (rock lee etc...)

Anyway, it would have been better if it was as long as Hunter X Hunter (i watch the original to and the rerun)
i know it's a waste of time i could better spend my time on some new manga books/anime shows i have in waiting line to watch


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 28, 2016)

naruto sux only for 12 year old egdy boys stop watching anime time to grow up


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> No they aren't now we have to suffer the Itachi arc.


You were right. Previously the website said the Itachi arc was cannon. Now it says its filler. 

As for all those who hate Naruto. You can say what you want, but I still enjoy watching it so I'm gonna watch it.


----------

